# Quick Fire Questions



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

In this short video, I managed to get around some of the stands and fire off some quick, random questions.

Full interviews with each will be uploaded over the coming weeks, so be sure to subscribe.






Thanks to the following for giving us a little time out of their busy day;
AutoSmart, GTechniq, Gyeon, Labocosmetica, AMDetails, Sam's Detailing, Wowo's, Dooka, Chemical Guys, Nanolex, Bouncer's, Infinity Wax and Valet Pro.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Great video, good to meet you if only briefly. Next year i will make sure i get round and see everyone


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Fish and chips FTW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone that puts red sauce on a bacon roll needs shot.

there. said it.

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Brown sauce tastes like crap.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

